

Show HN: TextBlob API Demo delivered inside docker - kxu
http://textblob-api-1743413701.us-east-1.elb.amazonaws.com/index.html

======
kxu
@jduckles started a competition on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/jduckles/status/372151101581033472](https://twitter.com/jduckles/status/372151101581033472)
Any competitor? :)

------
kxu
Running w/ docker 0.6.1 on EC2 ubuntu instances behind an ELB. Pretty cool
docker.io use case: docker run sguignot/textblob-api-server

------
zhemao
Uhh, is there really any point to using docker for this other than bragging
rights?

~~~
kxu
IMO docker is made to deliver plug'n'play apps/components. I think sentiment
analysis API is a good example. I hope it will create new virtuous loops:
easier to install => more people playing with => more feedback => easier for
devs to improve the sentiment analysis => improved versions deliveries =>
docker pull. Your thoughts? Any feedback on the analysis quality?

~~~
zhemao
I don't really know anything about NLP, so I can't comment on the analysis
quality. What I meant to say is that a full-on Linux container seems a bit
overkill for distributing what is essentially just a python app.

If I just wanted to run an instance of this locally to play around with, I
would probably want to git clone it, make a virtualenv, run "pip install -r
requirements.txt" or "python setup.py develop" to grab the dependencies, and
then run some python script which starts up the web server.

And if I wanted to deploy the app to EC2, I would probably just grab an AMI
and launch an instance off of that.

~~~
myhf
And if you couldn't find the right AMI or if you wanted to use a different
provider, you could use Docker.

